# Time to run around with a long line



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

There is park nearby that has a hockey rink. I was taking Lacey to run off leash during the spring. Now when I go there’s always big dogs there (as it’s considered an off leash dog area by the city). I don’t feel Lacey is safe to play with big dogs who’s play style is jumpy. I’m worried about a heavy paw landing on her back. A nice, but very hyper and jumpy golden retriever made me nervous once and I decided not to take that risk. I feel bad that Lacey doesn’t get to run to her heart’s content. 

I have a 16 foot flexi leash I use in my yard but it’s not long enough for her to truly run around. It’s hard to play a good game of fetch or use the flirt pole with it. 

I ordered a lupine pet blaze orange 30 foot leash for Lacey and it came in the mail today. I’m really excited to use it at a different nearby park that has a big field and not many people. Now she can get the off leash running experience again!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

That's a good idea! Misha had some iffy run ins with big bouncy dogs when he was young. He has learned to be very cautious in who he plays with. Over time they can learn which dogs to stay away from. I find a long lead works pretty well when used with a harness. I used one with Misha the first several times he was off leash until I felt confident in his ability to stay close to me.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

You were wise to leave that off leash park before something untoward happened.

I haven’t had a lupine leash, but I’ve had other mesh long lines and found they picked up leaves and other debris in the fall. My favorite long line leash is made of Biothane and I prefer the round biothane. Nothing sticks to it and it’s easy to clean. If you have problems with the lupine mesh look for round biothane.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Very good idea!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Lacey does like to be near me but I do not trust her recall in any semi stimulating environment (or her ability not to run into traffic). Using the long line will be really helpful to work on her recall at increased distances in addition to increasing her exercise.

The lupine long line has a somewhat waxy feel so I’m hoping twigs and leaves don’t stick to it too much in the fall! I figured flat real nylon (not cotton) would be easier to get a hold of and reel her in from mid leash point if need be. I suppose with time I’ll see what my needs are and will keep a biothane one in mind! 

Today we couldn’t use it at the park because of a kid’s sporting event. Oh well! We used it in the yard. At first all she wanted to do was chew at the leash near the harness attachment (doesnt do that to her walking leash 😐). I brought her back in to restart and then went out again, this time with a ball for her to focus on. That worked well. I threw it a few times and let her run around and sniff. Glad I saw the safe fetching article posted by PeggyTheParti so I didn’t go over Lacey’s muscle threshold.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> Glad I saw the safe fetching article posted by PeggyTheParti so I didn’t go over Lacey’s muscle threshold.


I've been really mindful of this, too, lately. I used to just leave it to her discretion, totally discounting the effects of adrenaline. Reducing the duration of her play sessions has the added benefit of improving her fetch manners. We end on a good note.

I'm glad Lacey was able to have fun today on her long line. I looked up the Lupine and was really impressed that they offer a lifetime guarantee, which even covers chewing!


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

That's really great that she had a good time playing on the long leash .

I have been thinking about getting one for Beau, because in my town there is no off leash park/area. But there are a couple of really nice big open areas, and I would love to be able to allow him to run and play safely.

This is the one that I have been thinking about:
https://www.amazon.com/Hi-Kiss-Obed...61617011&sprefix=50ft+dog,aps,187&sr=8-8&th=1


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

@PeggyTheParti Outside I wouldn’t have thought of injury because there’s good traction on the grass vs a slippery floor indoors. I still enforced breaks for water and to catch her breath but she’d still get to the point with the wide-ended flat tongue! Your post was perfect timing since we’re going to play fetch outside more often than before with the new leash. 

About the long line,
I specifically chose the lupine brand because I have bought a training tab from them before and their products are good quality. The hardware and stitching is good. as well as the lifetime guarantee. I’ve never needed it but other customer reviews seem to indicate they have no problem with the company honoring their guarantee.

@Tierna I mainly looked at the flat long line leashes as I thought it would afford me more control than a rope style. easier to grab midway through the leash length or step on it with my foot if needed. I also thought it would be easier to untangle than a rope style. I don’t know if a flat line is better or not in that respect. It’s definitely heavier than a rope at 3/4” thick but my skinny 8.5 lb fawn dog didn’t seem to be bothered by it today. 

With many of the ones I saw on amazon there are reviews complaining of the metal clasp being small, low quality, and the spring loaded part completely breaking off under normal use. 
I’ve read that cotton long lines soak up water easily, take a long time to dry and are prone to rotting and snapping.


A biothane long line is more expensive but probably the best material as skylar mentioned.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Please be careful with how you handle the line since they can get tangled around a dog's legs (or horrible to think about potentially neck) since they don't have the retractability of a flexi. If one doesn't have a safe fenced yard or other dog run to use I tend to use a flexi. It is what I have used to play fetch with Lily when at trials where I couldn't take her out off leash. I also would favor biothane for this kind of play if I were using a long line. Here is a great place you can custom order biothane lines. I have a couple of them that I use for tracking and for CGC tests. Their banner pic on their home page used to be a spoo tracking on one. Palomine Lines | BioThane Training Lines and Custom Made Dog Leads

Cotton line do get sodden and heavy and can rot.

Lily did chew all the way through a 6' lupine leash when she was young. I had no problem getting it replaced.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Here is a great place you can custom order biothane lines. I have a couple of them that I use for tracking and for CGC tests. Their banner pic on their home page used to be a spoo tracking on one. Palomine Lines | BioThane Training Lines and Custom Made Dog Leads


Which width and clasp size would you recommend for a spoo? And should I skip the handle?

I'm planning to let Peggy drag it at the beach.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think what I have for Lily is 3/8 and for Javelin is 1/2". I did not put handles on mine but rivets instead as 20 feet from clasp and 30 feet from clasp. Overall they are 40 feet long and as I said specifically built with tracking in mind. Remember too that since they are meant for tracking it is intended that the dogs should be pulling like freight trains. Since they are not in the house with me I can't say about clasp size right now.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you! It will be for those situations where I'm 99% comfortable having her off-leash, so a smaller clasp will probably be fine. 

What I'm really after is something that'll dry quickly, glide over the sand easily, and not rot. 

Thanks for the inspiration, Porkchop! And thanks from Peggy, too.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I received my Palomine last week and it's gorgeous! Thanks again to Porkchop & Lily cd re for inspiring me to invest in a proper long line.

It's nice to have a good exercise alternative, not just for Peggy's physical well-being but for her poor brain. Since pulling her out of classes and taking a hiatus from her playgroup, she doesn't have a whole lot of outside stimulation these days. We're going to hit the beach soon.

Porkchop, how's Lacey enjoying her Lupine?


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m glad this prompted you to get a long line. This will be amazing for Peggy to better explore the beach and get that mental and physical exercise! I’m looking forward to the beautiful pictures I know you’ll be sharing of her beach adventures. Wish I could go too! 

Lacey is loving the long line so far, and so am I. 

It’s made it possible to play fetch and actually throw the ball a good distance for her! I love the bright orange color, it makes it super easy to see in the grass. 

It also works to use with the flirt pole, I have to avoid turning in the same direction too many times or else my legs would get tangled in the line! One time it wrapped around her leg, but she came to me when I called her and let me remove it. There’s been no issues of either of us getting tangled when playing fetch. 

Her recall in the yard, especially when we are playing, is pretty good. Eventually we will go to the quiet park with the big field nearby. 

The long line allows me to tire her out decently in a short amount of time. It’s awesome.


----------

